# Where to fish on Lake Austin in winter



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never fished Lake Austin in the winter. Any tips?


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Excellent question. Normally most of the fish caught are along deep cliffs and outside edges of grass. Again in deeper water. If you can find a creek that dumps into the river or deepwater docks, that is good starting place. Also down-size for quantity or go with large swimbaits for bigger bass.

Go to www.austinbassfishing.com and get local reports on the latest action.

Good Luck. Big SAL bass are still in there. They released a big one the other day.

also, www.ttz1.com has some great reports!


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I have been on Lake Austin a ton of times but I've never fished it in the winter. I have a Lowrance with a Navionics chip. I'll check out some of the drop offs next time I'm out.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lake Austin is all about fishing deep dropoffs, especially in the winter. The area around Quinlan Park is pretty good water. It's a very tough lake to fish, especially without a sonar to find the dropoffs. I learned a lot of the bottom topography a few years ago during the drawdown, and have used that knowledge to my advantage since. There is some very dramatic underwater relief there.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

What are some good lures to use in January - February? Swim baits? Crawfish lures? Worms?


----------



## NRH (Aug 30, 2011)

*Catfish and Bass Fishing Techniques*

I fish a lot on the coast and recently tried fishing Lake Austin, but I have no idea what to do when it comes to freshwater. What are typical Catfish and Bass behaviors? Also what are some techniques to get them to bite?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Y'all are asking to be spoon-fed. That isn't going to happen. Fish deep, slow, and big. The water is cold and the fish need something worth moving for that they can catch.


----------

